# Show your multi-LED Dropins



## Illum (Nov 27, 2014)

Who knew we would end up this far since 2007, when the first P60 LED drop-in came about there's been a race for more lumens. Even though surefire has largely discontinued P60 lights, focusing instead on its LED models, the D26 lamp never really went away. At first ones that hit the markets were full custom drop-ins. Then came Oveready, EDC+, Eagletac, and suddenly this insane output technology has made it way to us by the familiar route. As quickly as triops came the quads came too:laughing:

Heres my showcases
EDC Plus / IS X60L3 Triple LED P60 Dropin ( High CRI)
Icarus built Quad XPG R5 CW + Carlo Spot 24mm + NANJG 105C 3.04A linear driver
SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac™ LLC






Of the three, the EDC+ is the dimmest [Nichia 219] but it used most frequently. H-M-L function is a big plus around the house. The least useful is the Eagletac, single mode, for a search light its output redeems its cost fairly well, just need to find an 2x18500 body for guilt free lumens

Enough talk, lets see some. :nana:


----------



## pyro1son (May 10, 2015)

I agree with your comment about the Sportac. Was good entry into multi emitter drop-ins but single mode didn't really work for me.
Now it has a 17mm A17PZL driver at 3A max, 5 modes (Moon, Low, Med, High, Turbo) off time memory and now its perfect.


----------



## alfa (May 10, 2015)

Two very similar drop ins, but slightly different:






The left one has Nichia 219*B*, the right one Nichia 291*A*. Neutral-to-cool white the first, neutral white the second :ironic:


----------

